# Training clips



## Guy Preston (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi all,

I just noticed it's been over a year since I last posted anything on here!!

We've completely changed our training, gone back to basics, and learning new stuff - even the name Ninniku Dojo has now gone, we are now Eikoku Nanbu Yoshinkan Shibu Dojo... so here's a short vid shwoing a few clips of what we're doing now..


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 27, 2015)

You're doing Moto-ha Yoshin Ryu now? Very nice! What brought that change on?


----------



## Guy Preston (Jul 27, 2015)

Chris Parker said:


> You're doing Moto-ha Yoshin Ryu now? Very nice! What brought that change on?



Cheers Chris,

A chance meeting, some great techniques, and some insights that just made some of the stuff I'd done before make more sense to me.. Plus even when in KJJR and before, clips of Yasumoto Akiyoshi were always some of my favourites to watch, so the chance to train under him couldn't be passed up!!

I was lucky enough to be awarded my Shidoin Menkyo from Yasumoto Soke back in June, he really is fantastic! So have moved the whole dojo over now - it's going great!!

How have you been?


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 29, 2015)

Awesome! I've done some training with the local Hontai Yoshin Ryu dojo… great guys, great teacher, great system… Yasumoto Sensei has always had nothing but good things said about him as well! It's fantastic that you managed to get the connection to him… he comes out to Europe fairly frequently still, yeah?

Me? I've been good… busy, that's all. Looking at getting some things back to a more formal expression soon myself… we'll see what happens.

Oh, just a little thing… you might want to do a quick check over your signature… there's a small typo in your dojo name… I know that'd annoy the life out of me if I found one in mine!


----------



## Guy Preston (Jul 29, 2015)

Ha, no Shibo is perfectly legitimate!!  'bangs head on wall, D'oh!!'

I've been reading without being logged in, so didn't see signatures on posts, cheers for pointing out..

Yep, he's been in Europe a couple of times this year already, and more planned, in the UK I got to spend a good amount of time outside of training too, which was great - and I'll hopefully be making the trip over to Japan next year which I'm really looking forward to


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 29, 2015)

Ha, if it helps, it took me a few glances to figure out what wasn't looking right… unless, of course, you're part of the "four sticks" dojo…?

Good to hear, and all the best with your onward journey!


----------

